#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Σεμινάριο ΚΝΧ Basic Course για τη πιστοποίηση ως ΚΝΧ Partner - Αθήνα 12-13-14-15/07/2012

## KNX Training

**
*Η* *Quantum* σε συνεργασία με τις εταιρίες *Schneider Electric-merten, ABB-BUSCH-JAEGER, SIEMENS,* και την *ΚΝΧ Association* πραγματοποιεί *Σεμινάρια ΚΝΧ Basic Course* για τη Διεθνή πιστοποίηση ως ΚΝΧ Partner σε διάφορες πόλεις της Ελλάδας. 

Για να δείτε τα επόμενα προγραμματισμένα Σεμινάρια, κάντε κλικ εδώ 

Για να διαβάσετε τι είπαν  οι Συμμετέχοντες για το Σεμινάριο KNX Basic Course, κάντε κλικ εδώ

----------

